# Ideal puffer fish set up? Or bad idea?



## Cballas (Aug 25, 2010)

When I was a kid my parents always said "No no no, salt water is
WAAAY too hard to upkeep, you can't have one" LoL 
Well now I finally have the time/funds/settled location to do
the grand salt tank I always wanted.  

I see lots of species that I'd like to care for in the future,
but the puffers really seem awesome. 

So, ideally, what all should I buy to make my future puff happy?
I'm open to adding other species of larger, boisterous fish, I read
they eat smaller ones, are not reef safe, and rumble with other puffers unless the tank is 200G +. Will they be lonely if I don't add tankmates?
(Sorry if this is a silly question)
Which breed is most hardy in captivity? Or are they not
a good idea at all in this case? Anything else I should know?

Many thanks 
C.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Everything you've asked depends entirely on the type of puffer you are looking at. How big of a tank are you aquiring? What is your budget? Filtration is key with large fish like puffers and that can cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Cballas (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I heard they produce much more waste than some fish...
Would 100G be Ok to start? I'm not sure which type of puffer I'd be
selecting, have to research more.  
There is a friend of friend who owns a fish only shop so
hopefully they will cut me a good deal on the tank/filtering.
Is $1,000 or below realistic?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

If you can get some good deals off craigslist you can get a nice setup for much less than that, but everything brand new maybe, but probably not. I have a 150 gallon I'll sell ya, lol. I agree, since they are so messy, a nice skimmer is a must, a sump/refugium is a good idea if you wanna go that route.


----------



## Cballas (Aug 25, 2010)

Shoot really? The filtering is the pricey part right? 
And you are right, I see tanks (some in box still), for sale
on CL or the local flyer for decent prices.
I'd just definitely want to check for leaks before buying
from someone! 
And to think of all the set ups I got offered from people
in the past that I turned down because I wasn't interested then...Silly me!
Tanks are expensive to set up, but I try to view it as an investment in my
mental health & happiness LoL


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

www.drsfostersmith.com is a good website to order from or compare prices when selecting equipment.


----------

